# suddenlink



## LIL L (Apr 9, 2008)

i have suddenlink phone, cable, and internet and i just purchased one of those digital cable boxes and it has a usb port on it. i have a usb to usb cord and i was wondering if i can hook it up to my computer like you can with the media center xps?


----------

